# Sticky  ECU codes



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Here is a list of ECU codes, I posted this because Sentra.net is down.

11 Crank angle sensor/circuit (1988 to 1990); Crankshaft position sensor (1991 to 1996) 
12 Air flow Meter/circuit open or shorted 
13 Cylinder head temperature sensor(Maxima and 300ZX models); all others coolant temperature sensor circuit 
14 Vehicle Speed Sensor signal circuit is open 
15 Mixture ratio is too lean despite feedback control; fuel injector clogged 
21 Ignition signal in the primary circuit is not being entered to the ECU during cranking or tuning 
22 Fuel pump circuit (Maxima and 1987 and later 300ZX models); all others idle speed control valve or circuit 
23 Idle switch (throttle valve switch) signal circuit open 
24 Park/netural switch malfunctioning 
25 Idle speed control valve circuit is open or shorted 
26 Turbo boost 
28 Cooling fan 
29 Fuel system rich 
31 1984 through 1986 EFI models; Problem in air conditioning system; all other models: ECU internal problem 
32 1984 through 1986 EFI models; check starter system. All other models: EGR malfuntion (California models) 
33 Oxygen sensor or circuit (300ZX left side) - all other models EGR malfunction 
34 Detonation (Knock) sensor 
35 Exhaust gas temperature sensor (California models) 
36 EGR transducer 
37 Closed loop control/front oxygen sensor (Maxima) 
41 Maxima and 1984 through 1987 300ZX models; fuel temp sensor circuit. All other models: air temperature sensor circuit 
42 1988 and later 300ZX models; fuel temperature sensor circuit; all other models: throttle sensor circuit 
43 The mixture ratio is too lean despite feedback control; fuel injector clogged (1987 Sentra only): All others; Throttle position sensor circuit is open or shorted 
44 No trouble codes stored in ECU 
45 Injector fuel leak (California models only) 
51 Fuel injector circuit open (California models only) 
53 Oxygen sensor (300ZX right side) 
54 Short between automatic transmission control unit(TCU) and ECU 
55 Normal engine management system operation is indicated 
63 Misfire detected - cylinder no. 6 
64 Misfire detected - cylinder no. 5 
65 Misfire detected - cylinder no. 4 
66 Misfire detected - cylinder no. 3 
67 Misfire detected - cylinder no. 2 
68 Misfire detected - cylinder no. 1 
71 Misfire detected - random 
72 Catalytic converter malfunction (right side) 
74 EVAP pressure sensor 
75 EVAP leak 
76 Fuel injection system 
77 Rear oxygen sensor 
81 Vacuum cut bypass valve 
82 Crankshaft sensor 
84 Automatic trans-to-fuel injection communication 
85 VTC solenoid 
87 EVAP canister purge control 
91 Front oxygen sensor 
95 Crankshaft sensor 
98 Coolant temperature sensor 
101 Camshaft sensor 
103 Park/neutral switch 
105 EGR and canister control valve 
108 EVAP volume control


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Hey thanks for this, maybe a mod could put this in the sticky for ecu codes... Just a thought.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

PM a mod and they will sticky it


----------



## ElectronicsLA (Apr 17, 2021)

Still an amazing vehicle to have.


----------

